# Any one use the abd big bore intake?



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Im buying the abd big bore intake and wondering how people are setting theirs up. Do you still go through the air box or just run a cone filter on it?


----------



## beastyben1 (Mar 12, 2009)

i believe i've seen the ABD big bore run to the air box just like stock in pictures on this website.
i think the only way we could use a cone filter is with lots of modification. 
i'm still interested in if any performance is to be gained...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (beastyben1)*

I talked to a sales rep at abd and he said that it needed to be routed through the airbox but there is gains to running it.


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

heres mine installed


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (germanglinorcal)*

Thanks for the pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you notice any gains by running the intake?


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

to many unseen mods other than that to notice.. ie; cams,fuel enrichment, jamex airbox, a/c delete, few others....


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (germanglinorcal)*

I dont have pics of mine yet but Ive got a custom 3" intake to my airbox. A TT 288* cam an A2 tb, A2 exhaust mani, Ported and polished intake manifold, msd blaster 2 coil.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Thanks for the pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you notice any gains by running the intake?

I did some back to back dyno testing with a 3" tube and the stock tube on my 8v race car.
No gain in hp, actually measured a slight loss, but probably just normal run to run variation.
Part throttle to WOT response is crisper with the big tube though.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (chois)*

Just did a back to back pull from 30-70mph with my big bore intake a new coil and news plugs and my time went from 9.22 to 7.96 with just those changes.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 10:09 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*











_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 4:23 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Impressive. What coil and what plugs did you run?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (tamartin71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamartin71* »_Impressive. What coil and what plugs did you run?

I went from the worn out original coil to a new msd blaster 2 coil and im running ngk iridium plugs that i overgapped to .035. I also modded a 3" intake to my airbox. You can see my crappy epoxy job of molding it to it. Im going to pull it out one of these days and clean it up and make it look better.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 8:47 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

heres the stock to big bore comparison.


----------



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Thanks for the info I ordered the abd. They said it is out of stock for 4 weeks! I will be ready when arrives. thanks again.


----------



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Did you do anything to the airbox? i.e. 3" opening or any drilling to open up?


----------



## germanglinorcal (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (tamartin71)*

I replaced the bottom half of the airbox with a jamex box..


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (tamartin71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamartin71* »_Did you do anything to the airbox? i.e. 3" opening or any drilling to open up?

I did my own custom cut and mold job.


----------



## tamartin71 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

Excellent I will look forward to the results! Thanks again great post.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (tamartin71)*

Youll notice the throttle response with the inlet to the airbox as well. I have maybe $10 into my new inlet between the 3" 90* elbow from lowes and the epoxy to attach it to the airbox.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

This is a set of upgrades I'd like to back to back dyno test.
1) small TB to large TB
2) small TB with stock air tube, to ABD type
3) small TB with bast air tube from above tests stock lower air box to modded lower airbox, or even that audi aluminum lower box.
Each are said to make a difference, but I'm interested in knowing where in the power and how much.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

Id do the stock air tube to abd but i just tossed the stock into the dump on saturday.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

all u gain with the ABD is better throttle reponse


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (bubba_vw)*

Like I said before with this change to the abd tube I made additional changes along with it and im not claiming a big power increase but with the changes i did make it was noticeable and im sure there were some gains in torque and maybe a little hp but the gains were nominal.


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (germanglinorcal)*

sorry, no dyno #


----------



## theshanks (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats a pretty trick catch can in the last pic! Took me a min to sort out what it was.


----------

